# Don't Want To Brag, But...



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

...I am on a roll this week!!!

It's not very often that I get to be around other doggy people and when I do it is usually at the dog park. I try, where possible, to casually start up a conversation about food. Nick, Dude, Buck, and I were at the dog park 3 days ago and a man with a yorkie girl and a 10 month old, GIANT, blue merle mantle dane boy (who played VERY well together, I might add) and I got to talking. His mom is a yorkie breeder and his yorkie was bottle fed after the bitch rejected the pups and his mom gave her to him and he rescued his dane boy and both the man and his mom had been considering switching to raw for a few years now (it takes some of us a long time to finally take the plunge!). We got to talking about food and when I said that I feed raw he started asking all sorts of questions and I gave him a lesson on the basics and some of the "rules" and told him about DFC and preymodelraw.com. Usually, people will listen and nod and ask questions but will never make sure they take home the information. This guy, after leaving the conversation to pick up after his dane, sought me out to ask me what the websites were again. I felt great.

Last night after another (very cold!) afternoon at the dog park we took the boys to Petsmart just to walk around and "window shop". One of the trainers stopped us and asked if she could pet Buck. She has hounds at home. She has 2 beagles, a beagle/brittany, a sighthound mix, and a treeing walker coonhound. A few of them have allergies to things like chicken, lamb, and some other things. She feeds Acana and Blue Buffalo because the Acana doesn't keep weight on her walker but Blue helps. So I, of course, suggested raw. We talked about all sorts of things but this woman actually wrote down the websites. The reason she hadn't switched was due to cost of feeding all 5 raw but hey, I have learned to do it on the cheap so I gave her some suggestions. We had a wonderful conversation about all things dog and I hope she decides to check DFC out for herself!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Woo Hoo! That's awesome! I always feel so good even when someone simply doesn't give me a dirty look about feeding raw...but to have ppl actually take down info, that's amazing!!!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Ugh... I know. I'm so sick of the dirty looks. I always feel sad when I get dirty looks from people who have clearly unhealthy dogs. There was a woman at the park yesterday who kept eyeing my boys when she heard me discussing raw with another raw feeder who takes her boxers regularly like my boys were going to give her dog some kind of disease. She had this grossly overweight bullmastiff girl who looked so uncomfortable with all that weight. She had a hard time walking and got out of breath so quickly. I wish there was a way to make people see that they are harming their dogs by doing that.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

It is a really great feeling! Good for you!:bounce:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That's fantastic. I used to carry around business cards for a dachshund clothes website I loved (until I ran out) - I wonder if raw feeding websites on a business card would be helpful to hand out to people. Jon could sell them. Or maybe he does, I haven't looked.


----------



## Amy18 (May 17, 2011)

That's great hopefully we'll be seeing them on here in the future. One of my friends got a GSD recently and when I told her I fed raw she asked "why? you want to fatten her up?", I had to laugh. Unfortunately I wasn't able to persuade her, she said it was my opinion that raw is better and that she knows the kibble she feeds is great because it costs $50 a bag.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xellil said:


> That's fantastic. I used to carry around business cards for a dachshund clothes website I loved (until I ran out) - I wonder if raw feeding websites on a business card would be helpful to hand out to people. Jon could sell them. Or maybe he does, I haven't looked.


He, Abi, and I have actually talked about it before. I think it would be a great idea!



Amy18 said:


> That's great hopefully we'll be seeing them on here in the future. One of my friends got a GSD recently and when I told her I fed raw she asked "why? you want to fatten her up?", I had to laugh. Unfortunately I wasn't able to persuade her, she said it was my opinion that raw is better and that she knows the kibble she feeds is great because it costs $50 a bag.


Yea, and wedding cake is good for you because it is expensive...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thats awesome! It feels good helping people :thumb:

We've been talking about getting a raw feeding pamphlet made up to hand out with basic information as well as links to the website this forum and maybe a few other resources. Just a matter of doing it....


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Well done! Truthfully, I have become more and more comfortable discussing raw and PMR with random people at the dog park. 

The conversation usually begins with somebody asking me, "How many cups of food do you go through with him-- he must eat a LOT!" And then I tell them that I don't feed "cups" of kibble; but I feed him about 2 - 2 1/2 _pounds_ of food per day, in the form of raw meat, bones, and organs (and tripe.)

But what I've noticed is that as my confidence grew in discussing this to strangers in the dog world, their receptivity and openness to the idea was greater. In the very beginning, I didn't really want to "go there" with people I didn't know. Now, I am so straight-forward about the way I feed, Mateo-- (because I am such a firm believer in it!) that I don't really care what the other person's reaction is. And, surprisingly, their reactions are more positive and curious than I had expected...


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

That's awesome! 
There was a video posted in another forum about euthanized pets in kibble foods. My friend who has a 1 year old pit bull who I have told the diet about and he was interested but said he has bought so much of the expensive kibble food, so was going to Wait till it was gone before considering the move to raw. Well I sent him the link ( that made me cry!) and he went a threw it all out! Called me with pen in hand about what to go a get for his pup. Then sent it to his cousin who has been feeding a mix diet of kibble and raw and she has thrown it out As well! Also his grandmothers dog is now on raw! Three in one! I was just so happy for the dogs! Although it is nice to not be thought of a crazy as well Lolz!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Well done! Truthfully, I have become more and more comfortable discussing raw and PMR with random people at the dog park.
> 
> The conversation usually begins with somebody asking me, "How many cups of food do you go through with him-- he must eat a LOT!" And then I tell them that I don't feed "cups" of kibble; but I feed him about 2 - 2 1/2 _pounds_ of food per day, in the form of raw meat, bones, and organs (and tripe.)
> 
> But what I've noticed is that as my confidence grew in discussing this to strangers in the dog world, their receptivity and openness to the idea was greater. In the very beginning, I didn't really want to "go there" with people I didn't know. Now, I am so straight-forward about the way I feed, Mateo-- (because I am such a firm believer in it!) that I don't really care what the other person's reaction is. And, surprisingly, their reactions are more positive and curious than I had expected...


I've noticed that too. I didn't talk about it as much at first because I felt like I didn't know enough about it since I was still in the learning process myself but when it did come up people would listen but you could tell that they were only being polite. I have been lucky enough to only have a few people tell me I am killing my dogs. But now, since I am so much more comfortable and and knowledgeable I find that I am able to convince people that raw is better than kibble much more easily.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Today at the river two people I know said how wonderful Stanley was looking, and how shiny his coat was etc etc, so I said "yes that's the raw diet he's on".....alas neither of them asked me any questions about it, but I am just glad I put it out there and I say it every time someone makes that comment, because his condition is good and his coat is very shiny.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I recently met a lady who wouldn't let her dog play with mine, because "salmonella is contagious!" though most people are at least open about it.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

It's amazing what people don't know about their dogs and the food they feed them. That's where I would have said that kibble fed dogs are exposed to salmonella too.


----------

